# Bath Day All Around



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It seems like it was bath day for a number of the forum Havs, and Kodi ws no exception. I haven't wanted to bother him with a bath when he wasn't feeling well, but he's been feeling better and smelling worse:biggrin1: so the time had come.

I think it was Lucile who asked me how dark Kodi looked when he was wet (due to his Belton marks) so I put a wet photo in (sorry it's a bit blurry... hard to hold onto a wet dog and point a camera in the right direction at the same time!) plus a couple of our grooming station, (including one with the dryer set up) and one of my fluffy puppy all dry!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Kodi looks like a happy boy he is smiling in the last picture!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

What a handsome clean boy ;-). Glad to hear he's feeling a little better (and now, smelling better as well!)

How long does it take to dry him with that setup? Do you just move the dryer and the stand around him? How do you dry his belly? Curious minds want to know  (I have to lay Cey in my lap and hold the dryer, moving the dryer and him around as needed in order to get him all dry...)


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I hope you don't mind my adding a photo to your thread, Karen. Finn had a bath too. He actually did pretty well today. We sat on the floor and I just let him lay on the floor. Took awhile, but we eventually got the job done. 

Kodi looks sooo pretty. Is that a human dryer? And where did you get the stand?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

heatherk said:


> What a handsome clean boy ;-). Glad to hear he's feeling a little better (and now, smelling better as well!)
> 
> How long does it take to dry him with that setup? Do you just move the dryer and the stand around him? How do you dry his belly? Curious minds want to know  (I have to lay Cey in my lap and hold the dryer, moving the dryer and him around as needed in order to get him all dry...)


Well, he does a lot of turning around, so I kind of dry whatever part is pointed at the dryer!ound: His tummy seems to just dry by itself with the air blowing past it. The hair on his belly is MUCH thinner than on the rest of him, probably partially because I keep his belly REALLY short during the warmer months to keep him comfortable when he's working. There is NO WAY Kodi would lie in my lap to be either dried or groomed. That boat just won't float! I do move the dryer from one side to the other when I'm working on his feet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I hope you don't mind my adding a photo to your thread, Karen. Finn had a bath too. He actually did pretty well today. We sat on the floor and I just let him lay on the floor. Took awhile, but we eventually got the job done.
> 
> Kodi looks sooo pretty. Is that a human dryer? And where did you get the stand?


Don't mind at all! It seems to be bath day on the forum!:biggrin1: Finn looks gorgeous, and SO grown-up!

Yes, it's a human dryer. I got the stand on Amazon. It was cheap. I actually have two... I thought I'd set it up with one dryer on each side. but I found that it was more manageable with the air coming from just one direction.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

He looks wonderful!! Nice to have a clean and fluffy dog to hug on! Glad he is feeling a better...hope he feels 100% soon!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack had a bath today, too! He discovered a new dirt patch and was brown from the stomach down. So filthy that his feet didn't touch my floor. I scooped him up at the door and dumped him in the tub.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OK, then, Pam. We need a fluffy Jack photo too!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice bath pictures of Kodi and Finn! Lizzie's back looks like Kodi's when wet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Nice bath pictures of Kodi and Finn! Lizzie's back looks like Kodi's when wet.


Really!?!? I would never have guessed that she had black in her coat!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, she has a spot at the base of her neck/shoulders that is about half black and her under coat. When she is dry you only see the black on her ears and the spot on her shoulders.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwwwwww, yay Kodi! I am so glad he is feeling better.... and smelling better!!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Ha, I use a low boot as a hair dryer holder. I need to find a stand. I sit on the floor, she wiggles all around and I dry whatever is in front of the dryer too!

Kodi is such a nice looking boy!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Wow Kodi sure shrinks when wet! This is that ticking belton thing right? I see more more of it every time I bathe Atticus.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, Kodi definitely has the Belton gene. (from his mom) He has less ticking than a lot of dogs, but it's still VERY noticeable when he's wet!

And, yes, he looks like a drowned rat when he's wet!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

sigh. Why do I even bother?
A clean Jack yesterday with cute bed nose. and then this morning.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Everyone's hav looks great!
Henry was just at the groomer for a cut, he was a hairy beast.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Mine are getting a bath tomorrow!  Why did I get two dogs? Why couldn't I just get two short haired Chihuahuas :frusty:


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I love being able to see Kodi's eyes in the last photo, Karen. I have the same photography problem with Buster.

I can certainly relate to the muddy paws after a bath, Pam. We are having a monsoon here in Northern California, and there is much mud around the neighborhood.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

What I am finding or should I say understanding.....Wet paws/legs look dirty when wet. The boys can be walking through the grass areas and the legs and paws will become wet, they look dirty, but they are not....just wet.

Once the legs and paws are dried out, they look clean again. Lots of times, I will take a towel and lightly hold each of the legs to remove lots of wetness...and then...put a towel on my lap because this is where Dexter will go...so, lots of wetness is removed again.

Jack likes to lay at the top of chair behind me, so a towel is placed there to absorb more wetness from Jack. 

Anyway....You learn little secrets as you go along. Oh! When I am drying the boys, I also dry in the direction the boys have turned (in the beginning)...then we go from one leg to the next, sometimes bouncing around on different parts of the body, depending on which way they have turned. The belly dries quickly. 

But, I do try to go back to an area I have started to dry and keep to a routine of drying so the boys know when the drying will be finished.

I want to try 2 human dryers to see if the drying can be shorten (next bath this week). 

Anyway....again. Kodi looks great! I am so glad he is feeling better and looking better. t


----------

